# Hola Nena!!



## lafolliedumonde

Bonne nuit!
Necesito saber como se traduciria la expresión vulgar "hola nena!", así en plan machote.

Gracias.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Salut petite!

Espera respuesta de nativos


----------



## yserien

Salut, belle môme !


----------



## niko

Diría : _Salut poupée !_


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

"petite, belle môme et poupée" ya no se suelen usar, tal vez "Salut ma belle" ?

Espera mas respuestas, en plan machote.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Salut ma poule!

Je crois que c'est l'expression que j'aime le moins en français, celle qui me fait grincer des dents et qui s'employait (est-ce que ça s'emploie encore?) comme ce "hola, nena", plutôt machiste et peu raffiné, des bas-quartiers.

Si on dit: bonjour ma belle! c'est largement plus sympa: ¡Hola guapa! N'importe qui peut le dire, ça ne fera bondir personne. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## lafolliedumonde

Merci à tous.
J'ai un ami français qui ma dit, que l'expression plus brusque c'est "salut ma biche" (je ne sais pas comme s'ecrie encore). Je n'utilise jamais cette expression mais j'avais bessoin de le savoir pour traduir une chose.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

"Ma biche, ma poule, ma puce ... " peuvent s'utiliser de manière affectueuse, mais comme ça se réfère principalement à des animaux ... Comme je te l'ai dit (avec confirmation de Gévy, ce qui n'est pas rien) "bonjour ma belle" est l'expression la plus agréable à entendre.

Salut


----------



## muriel.m

hola, bonsoir,

On peut dire également "salut beauté"

Saludos


----------



## tianye

Hola, he oido esta palabra "nena" cuando un hombre estaba hablando a una mujer. En el diccionario, encontre la traduccion "petite" o "bébé" pero me parece que no corresponde a una buena traduccion en francès en este caso. Seria possible tener mas informacion a proposito de esto?


----------



## Conchita57

En el contexto que describes, "nena" puede ser una expresión de cariño y equivale a "chérie" (por ejemplo) en francés.


----------



## tianye

En el contexto, el hombre utiliza mas esta palabra en un sentido despectivo. Lo utiliza para que la mujer se calle. Por eso, la palabra "chérie" o "baby" no me parece ser la solucion.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Tienes razón en que nena es niña. Dependiendo del contexto puede querer decir cosas diferentes: la más típica es ésta de los chulos que llaman "muñeca" (*chérie*? *mon chat*?) a las chicas, otra posibilidad sería "*ma petite*" en sentido cariñoso, el tercer sentido es también "petite" pero más en el sentido de _niñata (_*jeunette*_?)_, bastante despreciativo. 

Por último, en Cataluña se utiliza mucho el _nen_ y _nena_ para referirse a chicos, chicas y también a adultos mayores, por influencia del catalán. A veces es simplemente _pote, mec, nana_ y otras en el sentido de "ma petite", o todo a la vez.

NOTA "cultural": En España somos más "cariñosos" con los desconocidos que en Francia, no sólo tuteamos a todo el mundo sino que, por ejemplo en el mercado, todos te van a llamar _cariño_,_ rey_,_ guapo_, etc. Luego este _nena_ no hace falta que lo diga un hombre a su amor o su pareja... ¡aquí lo dicen todos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Nena es una palabra comodín que puede recoger muchas acepciones según el contexto o el tono.

En general es _petite/ môme/ gamine._ 
Suele resultar peyorativo si se habla así a una mujer adulta otra que la suya propia (en este suele ser cariñoso), pero tampoco en todas las regiones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tianye

Muchas gracias por todas tus respuestas! "gamine/jeunette/fillette" me parecen ser las soluciones mas apropriadas en este caso.
Hasta luego


----------



## boazjakin

Buenos días,
Creo que "nena" se traduciría en francés más bien por "*poulette*".
Salu2


----------



## maroc_soft

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido
*​
hola para todos 

he encontrado una cancion en la que hay una expresion y viene el verbo devorarse yo se que el verbo devorar es comer sin educacion de una manera feroz

Hoy es noche de sexo
Voy a devorarte, nena linda = que segnifica exacatmente esa expresion
Hoy es noche de sexo
Y voy a cumplir tus fantasías

nena linda es una chica linda o que?



creo que esa expresion se usa en el sentido del amor y del sexo
espero mas aclaraciones


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Je vais te croquer ma mignonne / ma petite

_Nena _est une forme affectueuse de traiter les petites filles. Dans certaines régions il est employé aussi pour les adultes mais dans d'autres c'est considéré offensif. Dans ce cas c'est clairement machiste 


maroc_soft said:


> Hola para  a todos:
> 
> He encontrado una canción en la que hay una expresión y viene el verbo devorarse yo se que el verbo devorar es comer sin educación de una manera feroz
> 
> Hoy es noche de sexo
> Voy a devorarte, nena linda  = ¿qué significa exactamente esa expresión
> Hoy es noche de sexo
> Y voy a cumplir tus fantasías
> 
> ¿Nena linda es una chica linda o qu_é_?
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que esa expresión se usa en el sentido del amor y del sexo
> espero más opiniones


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## maroc_soft

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> - Je vais te croquer ma mignonne / ma petite
> 
> _Nena _est une forme affectueuse de traiter les petites filles. Dans certaines régions il est employé aussi pour les adultes mais dans d'autres c'est considéré offensif. Dans ce cas c'est clairement machiste
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
gracias 
eres muy amable
te informo que no tengo teclado espanol 
por eso no pongo los acentos 

*** nota de moderación
Otra pregunta necesita otro hilo (regla 10)
Paquita (mod)


----------



## NotTheDoctor

En ce qui concerne l'expression "nena linda", je ne la trouve pas machiste en elle même, mais il faut dire que dans ce contexte "reggeton" je la trouve assez dégoutante. 

Pour les accents, on peut toujours les mettre, peu importe le type de clavier. Il y a des raccourcis, des claviers en ligne, on peut même configurer son clavier en anglais, français, espagnol, japonais, etc. L'usage des accents fait partie des régles du forum. 

Bon courage

NTD


----------



## hedilamar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Como traducirian "oye, nena" al francés en un contexto en que el autor se dirige a su novia : ma chérie ? ma petite ? ma poupée ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Oui, c'est bien. Si vous lisez le fil entier vous verrez que ces solutions ont été proposées.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nordiste

tianye said:


> En el contexto, el hombre utiliza mas esta palabra en un sentido despectivo. Lo utiliza para que la mujer se calle. Por eso, la palabra "chérie" o "baby" no me parece ser la solucion.


 

yo propongo "cocotte", segun el tono que se emplea y el contexto, puede ser carinoso o al contrario peyorativo.
por ejemplo entre dos amigas : "salut cocotte comment vas tu?" " hola nena qué tal?"
o de forma peyorativa : "dis donc cocotte, où tu étais passée, ça fait deux heures que je t'attends" "oye nena, donde te has metido? llevo dos horas esperandote"


PD : lo siento por los accentos, todavia no sé como ponerlos con este teclado francés.


----------

